# أنا أتحدث وزوجي صامت!!!!!



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2007)

أنا أتحدث وزوجي صامت!!!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تشكو الكثير من الزوجات من كون الزوج لا يتقن فن الحديث فهي تود
لو انه يتحدث معها عن مشاعره أفكاره أحلامه مشاكله عمله لكنه لا يفعل ...
فهو لا يتكلم إلا حين تسأله أو تطلب رأيه وغالبا ما يبقى صامتاً ...
حين تتحدث الزوجة لا يرد الزوج في الغالب إلا بعبارات بسيطة أو يروي تجربة واحدة فقط ..

هنا السؤال كيف تطلبين منه أن يتكلم ...

ما الذي يجب على الزوجة أن تفعله لكي يفهمها الرجل ويحقق لها ما تريد ؟؟؟
ينبغي أن تجعل الهدف الذي تريده هو محور حديثها وأن تكون عباراتها في هذا الصدد واضحة وقصيرة ومباشرة ...
فالرجل لا يستطيع أن يتكهن برغبات المرأة ولو حاولت أن تلمح له بذلك!
أو تشير له من بعيد لذلك عليها أن تحدد بضبط ما تريده وألا تنتظر حتى يكتشف هو
ما تريده ثم تطلبه منه بوضوح .
أما كيف تطلب منه فبمنتهى اللطف واللين ومع ابتسامة لطيفة مع انتقاء
العبارات القصيرة قدر الإمكان وأن لا تفتتح طلبها بسؤال مثل 
هل تستطيع ؟؟ أو هل تقدر ؟؟؟
لأنها بذلك تشعره بنقص فيقول في
سره (هل تظن أني لا أستطيع هل تعتقد أني عاجز!)
بل الأفضل أن تقول أتمنى أن ... أو هل من الممكن ... لو سمحت ..
وذلك مع ابتسامة لطيفة ..

مثال : ابتسمي له ثم أطلبي منه بمنتهى اللطف واللين هل من الممكن 
أن تهدي لي هذا العطر ؟؟؟
وتذكري دوماً أن طريقة الكلام مهمة فلا تكون بصيغة الأمر أو بالقسوة
بل اللطف واللين والود والرجاء...
ثم التزمي الصمت قليلاً 40 ثانية على الأقل 
( ربما يكفهر وجهه قليلاً في البداية ) تعلمي كيف تتجاهلي ذلك 
وكوني على ثقة انه سيستجيب لك ولو بعد مدة ...

وأخيراً تمنياتي لك بحياة سعيدة يسودها الحب والأمان (وتحقيق متطلباتك جميعها!!!)
منقول​


----------



## the servant (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا أتحدث وزوجي صامت!!!!!*

سلام ونعمة كاندي,,,

اخيرا مرة من المراات طلع الراجل ممكن يبقي مظلوم(ههههههه)

فعلا ساعات كتير الراجل من ضغط الحياة ومشاكل اليوم بيبقي صامت كتير
انا عارف ان دة مش يبقي مبرر لعدم مشاركة زوجتة في المشاكل دي بس صدقيني لما
المراءة تبينلوا انها عارفة ان صمتة دة مش تجاهل لا تعب او تفكير بتكبر في عينة وبيحاول
هو انة يرضيهااااا,,,, بعدين البيت اللي بيبقي فية ربنااا عمرة ما يعرف المشاكل او التجاهل


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا أتحدث وزوجي صامت!!!!!*

اولا انا كتير بدافع عن الرجل لانى زوجه

ثانيا فعلا فى رجاله الصمت من طبعهم

مش زى ماانت بتقول الحياه مشاركه طيب ليه بيقولها انتى شريكه حياتى

مش علشان تبقى شريكه فى كل شىء

يعنى لو نعبان فى الشغل هيتكلم معاه وخصوصا لو انسانه كويسه وبتحتمل معاه كل شىء

كمان هى نفس الطريقه لازم تلاقى حد تتكلم معاه بدل ما تتكلم مع الجيران او امها او اختها او صديقه ليها

صح ولا غلط

انا بشوف نمازج كتير اوى كده

معلش طولت عليك​


----------



## tarkei69 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا أتحدث وزوجي صامت!!!!!*

???????


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا أتحدث وزوجي صامت!!!!!*



tarkei69 قال:


> ???????



ايه معناه​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يوليو 2009)

وفيه أيضا صمت للزوجه
دى بتبقى طبيه فى المرأه أو الرجل نتيجه التنشئه الخاطئه
وتعودهم من الصغر على اللا أجتماعيه

موضوع هام ومميز

شكراااا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع وهام 

ميرررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> وفيه أيضا صمت للزوجه
> 
> دى بتبقى طبيه فى المرأه أو الرجل نتيجه التنشئه الخاطئه
> وتعودهم من الصغر على اللا أجتماعيه​
> ...


 

هو طبعا  مش كل الناس زى بعضهم

فى ده بيكون طبعهم 

وفى ناس يمكن البيت يمكن مع الوقت 

شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا نهيسى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع وهام ​
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا وليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

